# My new bait runner



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

So, I was at lunch with some friends the other day. One of them mentioned a zodiac style boat for taking bait way out. He's had luck on big sharks in the winter with 700+ yard drops. 

I came home and came on here and remembered seeing this for sale. The guy lowered the price substantially . So I jumped on it.

Added a rear light, 55lb thrust trolling motor and battery of course. I think this lil thing will move. Can place bait so much faster and more lines if need be. 

Also, thought about attaching some sort of ring and running the line through it and just following the line out and checkin bait like that. Kind of like checking a trotline.

We'll here she is. Testing it out this weekend.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Dig it


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

If you need a spare foot pump, I have one you can have.
Like in your pic


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Now put a motor on it..!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> Now put a motor on it..!


I'd like to. Have to beef up the transom in the back for a 3hp or so motor.


----------



## hlnx93 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice! Can't wait to drop bait in Mexico.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

hlnx93 said:


> Nice! Can't wait to drop bait in Mexico.


Yup. It's all coming along. Reels are freshly spooled, new bait runner and I got a hunting blind to get out of the cold and wind.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> If you need a spare foot pump, I have one you can have.
> Like in your pic


Thanks. I'll remember that just in case. I have the foot one and a 12 volt that plugs in to my cig lighter in truck


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If any of your buddies want to get one I have a 12 foot inflatable with a fiberglass hull and a reasonable offer can have it.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Kim said:


> If any of your buddies want to get one I have a 12 foot inflatable with a fiberglass hull and a reasonable offer can have it.


can you post a pic, kim? I like the one I have but might want the motor to push me and not pull me. might be easier to use. 

thanks


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

If anyone wants to shark tomorrow night you can PM me or post here. Ill probably do somewhere between navarre and pickens. Ill be doing a bait run about 3 or so. If all goes well with bait I should have plenty. Ill also have a rod out for a fresh ray, etc. 

I have everything if you just want to show up. Extra 9/0, harness, bait deployer, bait, rigs, etc.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

You may never have a problem with this but just so you know even with a trolling motor you still need that boat registered. if the man came on the beach you can get a ticket. 

I'm doing a race tonight, but I may be able to fish after. How late do you think you will be out?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

That thing looks good Justin. I hope it works well. I plan to come see it in action sometime.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> You may never have a problem with this but just so you know even with a trolling motor you still need that boat registered. if the man came on the beach you can get a ticket.
> 
> I'm doing a race tonight, but I may be able to fish after. How late do you think you will be out?



Yeah I know. Im looking into it. Hopefully out most of the night


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have a 10' zodiac witht a fiberglass V hull, that was given to me. Cool little boat and would be perfect for running bait or trolling the beach for kings, but the dang thing is 300+ lbs. I would have to built a rack for the back of my truck, and then buy special hull wheels to get it across the beach.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I have a 10' zodiac witht a fiberglass V hull, that was given to me. Cool little boat and would be perfect for running bait or trolling the beach for kings, but the dang thing is 300+ lbs. I would have to built a rack for the back of my truck, and then buy special hull wheels to get it across the beach.


That's a little crazy for running bait. Mine weighs 42lbs before motor battery. So id say just over 100lbs. Battery weighs twice as much as that motor


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Well that's why I've never used it for running bait. It's been sitting in the same spot for over a year now. I put my 6 hp on it and drove around in the bay and it was fun, hit 15-20 mph or so. But dragging it back up the bank and into my yard by myself was rough. 

And getting your boat registered won't be expensive, like $65. It doesn't look like it was previously registered so you will need a bill of sale.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

if it doesn't have one, mount a swivel on the seat. you can sit sideways and fish or turn all the way around.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> if it doesn't have one, mount a swivel on the seat. you can sit sideways and fish or turn all the way around.


The seat spins 360°.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice bait runner!!! You know I will help you transport it to and from the beach, but man please tell me you're looking for some wheels for this thing. Most of these places you and I have gone to fish isn't an easy 15-20 yards to the water. That thing is making my back hurt just looking at it.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

What's everything looking like so far? Winds out of the NW shouldn't be bad.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

It's flat. One blacktip only. Nailed a king after about 10 mins


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

One blacktip on 9/0 and a big, fat sandbar on 130. Pulled 2 yards.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Tally for the night was just that one blacktip about 5ft and a big, fat sandbar probably between 6'6" and 7'. Blacktip actually put up a good fight on the 9/0. Ripped line out on its in tial run and made 2-3 small runs after. Had a 3rd but must have pulled hook as I was winching it in.

The boat ran great. Minor issues at first but nothing tonworry about. Have to watch out for low tide and shallow sandbars. Has some drag pulling to lines out just like on kayak, but still better than kayak. With no lines and bait the boat moves pretty dang quick.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

sharkwrangler said:


> Nice bait runner!!! You know I will help you transport it to and from the beach, but man please tell me you're looking for some wheels for this thing. Most of these places you and I have gone to fish isn't an easy 15-20 yards to the water. That thing is making my back hurt just looking at it.


It came with a trailer and it's lighter than the kayak. Motor and battery takes 2 mins to do. Can easily carry unloaded and mount motor and battery after.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

This one is for sale.

Got a new dinghy with a gas nissan motor


----------

